# Checkout advocate shift?



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 16, 2021)

Okay so ive already posted this in general but i feel like it belongs better here. so I’m normally a sales associate in style but I just checked my schedule and one of my off days turned into an 8 hour shift for being a checkout advocate, I only have like 30 minutes experience on the register so I’m completely sweating bullets. In the 4 months that ive worked here ive never been on the schedule for anything other than style. I hate being on the register, that’s why I applied for a sales associate position, I offered my shift up with the quickness on mytime so hopefully someone will take it soon. Any tips on how to survive this shift? Or should I just call off if no one takes it? lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Take the hours. Under 90 days, calling off is not a good thing.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 16, 2021)

Hope for a call in in style so they pull you. Lol
4 months is over 90 days, I would totally call in.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 16, 2021)

Introvertedqueen said:


> Okay so ive already posted this in general but i feel like it belongs better here. so I’m normally a sales associate in style but I just checked my schedule and one of my off days turned into an 8 hour shift for being a checkout advocate, I only have like 30 minutes experience on the register so I’m completely sweating bullets. In the 4 months that ive worked here ive never been on the schedule for anything other than style. I hate being on the register, that’s why I applied for a sales associate position, I offered my shift up with the quickness on mytime so hopefully someone will take it soon. Any tips on how to survive this shift? Or should I just call off if no one takes it? lol


If this surprise shift was added after the wall schedule was posted, you can deny knowing it ever happened...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2021)

The style folks are supposed be using the my checkout device in fitting room.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 17, 2021)

that sounds like a good idea lol but I might just call off on that day but thanks for the advice everyone lol


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 17, 2021)

I would do it just to get more training on a register. Were coming into our busy season and chances are good that you will get called up for fast service multiple times. You can’t avoid the register forever. When you go in that day tell a leader that you haven’t had much training and they can put you with a veteran cashier for more training. Another thing to consider is come January hours will be slashed severely like 25 or less hours and if you need the hours you may have no choice but, to pick up cashier shifts. Definitely weigh all the pros and cons before calling out.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 17, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The style folks are supposed be using the my checkout device in fitting room.


Another Target Corp idea that looks good on paper


----------



## DBZ (Oct 17, 2021)

Noiinteam said:


> Another Target Corp idea that looks good on paper



It's actually a good idea. At GS we have to use it for people's orders. Most of them are from Style.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 17, 2021)

And yes I do get a lot of sts throughout the week, but we don’t really use them to check people out in the fitting room


----------



## bymoonlight (Oct 18, 2021)

You're likely scheduled there because the front end needs help and as someone in style, you're meant to be able to backup as well as cover shifts as necessary. I know at my store, we've been really understaffed and having to pull from other areas of the store in order to get it covered. You should just show up and get more experience. They're counting on you.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank god someone took my shift!


----------



## KDubbs (Oct 19, 2021)

Glad you're happy! 😃 But seriously though, the register isn't near even half as bad as you may think, I've watched many get called up to fill in and hate it at first but after a few times they're more than 'over it' and then volunteer. Time Flys by when you're busy, and even the new POS is easy to learn so like everything else at Target once you've got it down you've got it for life. The *trick* to it is to keep your head down and move really fast, heh! Surprisingly your day ends super quick that way!  Also know that you'd have someone spending a few hrs. alongside you training you at first, as long as you accept an assignment to the register before it gets super busy for the holidays.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 19, 2021)

Introvertedqueen said:


> Thank god someone took my shift!


Great but, you can’t avoid the Register forever. There’s a good chance of getting scheduled again as a cashier.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 19, 2021)

DBZ said:


> It's actually a good idea. At GS we have to use it for people's orders. Most of them are from Style.


We use it throughout the store.  Lots of Save the Sales in decor, electronics, guest service, toys, and at the lanes as well as style.  It's a pretty even split and we are rewarded for saving the sales with treats.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 20, 2021)

I totally understand but that’s so ridiculous how because they don’t have employees that they move me to a different place, like that’s not my fault y’all don’t have people. Call me “not a team player or whatever” but I applied to be a style sales associate not a cashier. End of story


----------

